# Let's hear about your gymkhana horses!



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I have two horses that I seriously barrel race with.

First is : Roo's River Road, Roo. Roo is out of Seattle Note, and by Roo Art. He is the great grandson the Seattle Slew. He is 12 years old, soon to be 13, 16.2 HH. A gorgeous dark bay, very leggy. He is the old blood thoroughbred, which means he is built more like the thoroughbreds in the past, such as war admiral, etc......which he actually does have war admiral in his lines. He was originally trained in entry level dressage, and hunter jumper, but I started him on the cloverleaf pattern. He excels at barrels. 

My next horse is Sheza Southern Sky. Sky is 14.2 HH, but extremely stock....built like a brick poop house lol! A bay roan, and she is also trained in barrels. Shes not as fast as Roo, but she sure as heck has a HUGE heart, and she will run her little heart out for you. I've had sky since she hit the ground, which was about 9 years ago. I trained her myself and you can do anything, and I mean anything on this little mare.

now for pictures!

Here is some pictures of Roo and my fiance:

















And here is a picture of Sky and I riding in last years St. Pattys day parade


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm down to just one now...and it's my own horse. Which I kinda like it that way.

His name is Achieve to Receive. 5 year old Registered Appendix.
Here's his breeding.
Achieve To Recieve Quarter Horse

I guess he's about 15.2 hands. Depends on if he's spooking from something. He tends to grow a few inches when that happens. lol
He was a race horse in his younger years. Bled on the track and retired. He was turned out to pasture for a good long while. Sold to a barrel trainer up here. He was passed around between a few trainers for about a year before I got him. 
From the time I purchased him I've had offers to buy him. 
This particular horse prefers a lighter touch, but can fall out of place when extra speed is added on the pattern. So, a friend of mine, who has run barrels for years, decided she can MAKE him work. Well, as you can imagine it didnt. He shut down and balked behind each barrel. She decided it's a soundness issue and that he should be pulled from the pattern for a while. (Naturally, I do't believe that but oh well) So she hops off of him and I get on to cool him down and enjoy the ride. She's over, telling my folks what kind of supplement I need to buy, vets I need to see, and injections I should consider. So, while they werent paying attention, I decided to bring him through. NAILED IT. Ran a perfect pattern without an ounce of "soreness". After that, she decided that he just hates her... and just let us know that she still wants to buy him. lol


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

My two girls are Mother/Daughter that I bought a bit over a year ago, and also the very reason I got into gymkhana.
I'm told, by the previous owners, that Tanner was getting Grand Champion in whatever group she was running barrels for, and Magic wasn't too far behind. They both put all their heart into running barrels, particularly when there's a crowd around and they can show off.

Magic -- registered name, Brennan's Magic -- is an 11 y/o fleabitten grey Quarter Horse mare. She's about 15 hands. Magic's pedigree is here: All Breed Pedigree Query

Tanner -- registered name, Tanner Hutch -- is her dam, a 17 y/o fleabitten grey QH mare. She's just shy of 15hh, and has a slimmer physique than Magic (she's mistaken for an Arabian a lot, actually.). She's a granddaughter of Mr San Peppy.
Tanners' pedigree is here: All Breed Pedigree Query


----------



## navajo51505 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have two as well, a mother/son combo. 

Registered Name: Carla Moon
Shown as: Choc it to the Moon
Barn name: Moon, Chickie, Grouch, Crank. (haha)
Pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/carla+moon 

She is about 15.2hh, AQHA, foaled in 1983, Choco bay, has a brand on her left hip, when i bought her she was bred but the owners didn;t know it, she was also 100% evil, shes the kind of horse that does what she wants when she wants, all attitude . Runs a solid pattern doing barrels at this point but really just hates poles. She has been reserve grand champion and always takes 1st or 2nd at our local shows...can't wait to see how she does this year as she was off for the last year and a half. 

Next is her son.....(my pride and joy)

Show Name: CM Flash of Rebel
Barn name: Navajo, Hooch
Pedigree: Cm Flash of Rebel Paint

He is about 13.3hh and hopefully still growing, AQHA/APHA (but couldn't get the studs info to register him ) Sorrel and White paint, has a huge ego, thinks he is 16.2hh and bulletproof, runs with all of his heart, always places in 1st or 2nd at local shows as well, I trained him from the ground up and he is spoiled rotten, he loves to run and race with other horses, he wants to be every horses best friend and doesn;t understand that sometimes they dont want to be friends with him. He went to districts for pole bending and placed fourth out of all of the ponies there. 

Picture time: 










































All Done. :wink:


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I really have no place posting, as Bear is on rest right now and I wont be starting him on gaming until April(?). But I have started him western, and he is great at is and he likes it, as it makes him think. ;]

Name: Bear
Age: 14
Height: 17 1/2 hands
Color: Lightly fleebitten gray
Background: Been a hunter his whole life, actually was a lesson horse to teach people how to jump and such. Had 60 days of dressage training a few years back, but no one ever followed through on that. I am having to start from scratch pretty much, yay. Stupid lesson kids not knowing how to ride....  
Personality: ****y, kind of a bit monster actually. I am the only person that can mess with him without him nipping at them, but he is getting better. Besides the ****y thing, he is a bit sweet-heart. He is actually a lot like a polar bear, so cuddly looking, but really quite dangerous. :lol: Cute thing he does when he has to pay attention and work is he closes his eyes.

































***NOTE: *This is Bear's first ever western ride and my first western ride in months. Nice comments please. :] That was also the first time I got him to collect, so it is a bit "off".


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheyenne is my barrel horse, we kinda do poles...lol. She is a 9 year old TWH mare. She is 15.1 hands and weighs rougly 1000 LBS. She runs pretty nice now, but she isn't a finished barrel horse yet. But she can run, and loves to. Her 2 other favorite things are jumping and trail riding. She is really smart and learns extremely fast. She is a real hothea at times and tends to buck when she gets irritated. But if you put a begginer on her, she is a total babysitter.

And look at her page for pictures....she is also the horsein my siggy and avatar.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> I really have no place posting, as Bear is on rest right now and I wont be starting him on gaming until April(?). But I have started him western, and he is great at is and he likes it, as it makes him think. ;]
> 
> Name: Bear
> Age: 14
> ...


 
I'm soooo jealous! Bear is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, Dezarie aka Dez is a bay 12 year old Arabian mare. She's got to be no more than 14.2 hands. She is trained as a Western/English horse. How did she get into gymkhana? She's the fastest horse that my RI's ever seen that's how. She's best at Speed and Action, and Texas Rollback. She's moody, but one of the best kids horses that I've ever seen. You could but a 4 year old on her and she wouldn't pull anything. Then later you can put her gaming gear on and she's all go. And after that you can put little kids on her again. It's amazing. 

PhotoReflect - IN THE GAME action photography - MIHA Districts Ludington 09

PhotoReflect - IN THE GAME action photography - MIHA Districts Ludington 09

PhotoReflect - IN THE GAME action photography - MIHA Districts Ludington 09

PhotoReflect - IN THE GAME action photography - MIHA Districts Ludington 09


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you so, so much Kansas! You have no idea how much that means to me. [,: (yes, happy tears)


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

lol don't you just love happy tears lol, he really is a looker. I've always loved greys, and warmbloods. I finally got myself a warmblood.....but hes a bay  lol


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha, just wait until he gets all beefy!  I love Bays! Esp. those blood bays... Ohhh... O.O


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

shoot lol, I wish he was a blood bay. Right now he is extremely dark, he always get dark during winter, but he is absolutely gorgeous during the summer especially when he dapples up lol


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Im guessing the horse you are talking about it Roo? He is super cute!  I REALLY like his coloring. 

Sorry for taking over this thread everyone! ;]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Me and Romeo do gymkhanas! We event in Barrels, Pole weaving, Jumping figure 8, speed dash, and key hole. 
Name: Romeo
Age: 13
Height:14.3 (Nice pole weaving size!)
Breed: QH
Gender:Gelding
How long he has been gaming: about 2 years. *We still aren't very good though...*
PICS!
This is for Jumping figure 8


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a pony who I used to game on - And my current horse who is still improving. 

My baby, Wildey - 13yo 14.1h Arab Gelding. Absolutely awesome gamer - We ran in barrels, bending, western bend, flag, diamond flag, three mug, bonfields bounce, bounce pony, and anything else that was on. We were zone age champions for 5 years running - And he got fastest time of the day bending 3 years running. He is an amazing bender - Even now that he is slow, you point him at poles and no-one can beat him. He is now teaching other people how to game - He loves just cruising through the patterns.

My current horse - Bundy, 15.1h ASH Gelding. He is my show horse, so we don't do as much gaming as I did on Wildey, but he is getting there. We compete everything.

Bundy is the brown and Wildey is the chestnut with a blaze.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Paintluver- I really like Romeo! I have an app his size that kinda looks like him that I plan on doing games with.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to post later/tomorow/saturday......lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump!, I know there are more of you on here, don't make me come and find you lol! 

Maybe we should try to get a gymkhana section, the English riders get eventing, maybe we should have our own too... 

Just a thought. All of us western riders are grouped into one lumpy category and there are like 4 for english riding. 

I'm not whining or anything I just think it would be cool to give western games thier own area, maybe just for a trial run and if it doesnt work out, throw us back in western...


----------

